# Useful Software and Websites



## safetywatto (Aug 22, 2018)

A great use of the command prompt is to list files in a folder to then export to Excel


dir > all.csv


----------



## PeterTT (Jul 25, 2018)

I agree with you that the command line is a useful button, but software and websites are needed for work. I work as a designer. The last thing I found is the Stock Photography bundle It was helped in one project


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I use the command prompt all the time. Here are some other things that weren't covered. The netstat -an | more will give you a page at a time of your current connections. If you see in the foreign address column an established connection to an IP address on a port above 1024, it's could be an unwanted connection. The port is shown after the : Example 123.123.123.123:3915 Learn the difference between a source port & destination port.


Other useful commands are the tasklist & taskkill commands. I always pipe the tasklist command to more. Example: tasklist | more That gives you a page at a time. The tasklist command will give you the PID of the program so if you want to kill it, you need to use it in the taskkill command. Example: taskkill /pid # - taskkill /pid 4123. If it doesn't work use taskkill -f /pid 2123. The F is for force.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been working in IT and communications for over 30 years.

I find it incredulous how many young people currently in IT do not know how to effectively use the command prompt.

They are often amazed at the things I do with it. 

Case in point.

One tech was tasked with copying a folder containing hundreds of megs of files from a workstation to a server. There was a set of folders and files buried so deep in the folder structure that he kept getting the error Cannot copy _file_name_: The path is too deep.

When he came to me with the problem, I simply opened a command prompt and using xcopy was able to copy the whole folder structure to the server.

He admitted he did not think that would work. I reminded him that not every solution is in a book and drag and drop is not always the best way.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I find it incredulous how many young people currently in IT do not know how to effectively use the command prompt.


I agree. Taking that a step further, that's what I dislike about touch screen tablets.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a useful Website for ya:

https://ninite.com

When I have a brand new Build Computer, I go to this Website, check all the Software, Utility, Runtimes, etc. I need then click download and run.

Go get a Coffee.

When I return, all the Software is installed and ready to go. No need to chase Websites down, this is a all in one solution.
:glasses:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'll take a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Deja-vue said:


> Here is a useful Website for ya:
> 
> https://ninite.com
> 
> ...


What about versions? And it's full automatical?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

ReignStout said:


> What about versions? And it's full automatical?


The Site is always updated to the latest Versions.
And yes, once downloaded, they install fully automatic.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Deja-vue said:


> The Site is always updated to the latest Versions.
> And yes, once downloaded, they install fully automatic.


Thank you, it's super useful, never see similar services.


----------



## ih8bills (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is another useful tool .
If you bought an 'off-the-shelf' PC or Laptop --
it probably came with a lot of software you don't like /need /want.
Hence the name of this software-- PC Decrapifier.
Download the free software-- select the programs you DON'T want -- and remove them all automatically . Saves a LOT of time...:wink2:


https://www.pcdecrapifier.com/


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Be careful with those types of programs, they make a mess of your windows registry - and if that goes full south, you'll lose /everything/


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> One tech was tasked with copying a folder containing hundreds of megs of files from a workstation to a server. There was a set of folders and files buried so deep in the folder structure that he kept getting the error Cannot copy file_name: The path is too deep.


There are copy utilities that do a good job with a gui - free file synch is one.

A lot of damage can be done in command prompt if you don't know what you're doing or even mix up the syntax. It should be a last resort.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> There was a set of folders and files buried so deep in the folder structure that he kept getting the error Cannot copy _file_name_: The path is too deep.


Another option is to use the SUBST command to map a drive letter to a sub-folder. You can lop off a lot of characters this way. I had a boss who loved to write the whole document out (seemingly) in the file name. Had to do this a few times when backups failed and I had to move or rename his stuff.

As for "automagic" system clean-up software, be very, very careful. Giving that kind of power to any program of questionable provenance is a huge risk.

Why not just go into "Programs and Features" and un-install what you don't want from that list?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Very rarely do we need to mess with the windows registry, especially with windows 10. The only time it's possibly needed is for drivers. The rest of the time you're just talking about a bit of unused goop in your registry, aka a slight downturn in your boot speed that's probably not worth messin' with.

I don't want to admit how many times I've borked up my registry due to hardware driver update/install failures. I not only keep a backup copy of my registry, but also a backup image of my system at all times.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Still reviewing this site but looks promising:
privacytools.io


----------

